# build openoffice



## killwin (May 9, 2010)

Hello,

I'm building now openoffice-3 on my freebsd 7.2 .

Well, it's borring, i can't compil ooo without problems. And when i start again from "make clean", it's new problems. It's strange ? x(

_To start building again from a module i put "--from module_x" in the Makefile. _

Can you explain me general problems with ooo compilation on freebsd ?
like ^M in scripts.

Thanks


----------



## lyuts (May 11, 2010)

If you are using --from flag then I will assume you are not compiling OOo from ports, are you? Several of my last tries (not all of them) failed, because O conflicted with my cppunit. I had to delete it. As for your problems, It would be helpful if you post some errors here.


----------



## graudeejs (May 11, 2010)

You know you can add OOO packages don't you?
Search packages in my signature


----------

